# races at park lane hobbies



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello race fans on sunday sept 18 th 2011 we are having an iroc race here at the hobbie shop.we will be starting at 1 pm sharp. We will be racing our regular 3 classes 1 st class will be skinny tire tjets/ 2 nd class will be fat tire tjets/ 3 class will be afx magnatraction cars and the iroc race will be 4 aw tjets right off the wall will only change the rear tires and oil them only. Entry fee will be $ 20.00 after the 4 races every one will get to pick a car of there choice either one of the 4 cars used in the race or one off the wall .the pick of cars will be the ones priced at 16.00 or 17.00 cars only. And all bodies must have glass and front and rear bumpers. No modified bodies.ty hope to see u all here . and there will be food to yummy. and no RRR bodies. BUT MEV WILL BE ALLOWED ON TJETS u can run frey bodys must have front glass not styrene ty


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> Hello race fans on sunday sept 18 th 2011 we are having an iroc race here at the hobbie shop.we will be starting at 1 pm sharp. We will be racing our regular 3 classes 1 st class will be skinny tire tjets/ 2 nd class will be fat tire tjets/ 3 class will be afx magnatraction cars and the iroc race will be 4 aw tjets right off the wall will only change the rear tires and oil them only. Entry fee will be $ 20.00 after the 4 races every one will get to pick a car of there choice either one of the 4 cars used in the race or one off the wall .the pick of cars will be the ones priced at 16.00 or 17.00 cars only. And all bodies must have glass and front and rear bumpers. No modified bodies.ty hope to see u all here .


maybe do 1 in NOV. also ????
Bubba


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Does this mean no RRR Camaros or cougars in magnatraction?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Who is makeing these new rules Swish or Joanne?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

In fat tire some people run fray style bodies that only have windshields but no rear windows are these now illegal?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Maybe it's time to get some of these things settled and clarified. I have a few questions of my own and we really don't want these things to get in the way of good racing. How can we go about this?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

you guys can we have 1 day of racing normal cars bodies for once thats all.is that so hard to do to change things up a bit it gets old racing the same bodys all the time can we run normal bodies just for this race please. fridays are our reg cars we run. i set this race up ok joann just gave me a date and what iroc cars we r running.please thank you.
.


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Park Lane Race*

Ok guys very simple we are running one race with the cars must have a 
winshield and bumper. Sorry but this is my rules. We don't need to be all
judging about other people this is only a race not life threating!!! Let's just 
all have fun, some change is always good.

Thanks and hope to see you all there for fun and food.
JoAnn
Mittens


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No apology necessary, JoAnn. The rules are the rules. As long as they are clear and consistent, all is well.  Al


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mittens29 said:


> Ok guys very simple we are running one race with the cars must have a
> winshield and bumper. Sorry but this is my rules. We don't need to be all
> judging about other people this is only a race not life threating!!! Let's just
> all have fun, some change is always good.
> ...


is this going 2b in NOV (swap meet weekend)????
hope 2 do even more racing w/ i'm there :thumbsup:
Bubba (the totally confussed mutton-head ) :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> you guys can we have 1 day of racing normal cars bodies for once thats all.is that so hard to do to change things up a bit it gets old racing the same bodys all the time can we run normal bodies just for this race please. fridays are our reg cars we run. i set this race up ok joann just gave me a date and what iroc cars we r running.please thank you.
> .


Just trying to be clear,yes or no on fray bodies in fat tire?I am not getting excited I just need to know what to bring.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

on the fray bodies she will let ev 1 know thursday or friday if we r or not ty have a nice night


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Wish i had the chance to race back to where i still call home with all you guys ! 
If i may... i would like to add my interpretation of what Honda posted originally. While i am reasonably sure he wanted and he meant that hard bodies were to be the body of choice that is not how it came out. This left the door open for as Rick and most of us would see that a RESIN or Fray type body ( non Fairground ) could be used as it does when installed have front glass and does have molded / cast in bumpers . So now JoAnn or Honda has simply to say bodies can be either hard body or resin with bumpers cast as many rules in groups state . Or say all bodies MUST be of the hard body variety I.E. Original Aurora , MM, JL , AW , ELDON , Bauer etc as other rules and groups state . Pick either option and retain it along with your 1st portion on the must have glass and bumper etc and your set . Just my .2 cents from a guy who wishes he were there to race anything !

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Miss you too Dennis,you were always a gentleman racer and the swap meet wont be the same without you either.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> Miss you too Dennis,you were always a gentleman racer and the swap meet wont be the same without you either.


*Thanks Rick i sure hope that when i finally get back to visit it's race time at your place or Park Lane so i can see you all ! I talked to Sam last eve and it was just as if we were hangin at your place again . Man i miss it ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

well u know u didnt have to move to fl u could of moved to nw ind u be right here and a short drive away but any how.u did what u had to. go where it was warm not cold but u get lots of rain more than us here lol. have fun in the pool later man. u can fly here 4 a race hehe.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

please look at post a change was made ty


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Races*

Hello guys the races for sunday sept 18 2011 have been postponed to a later date please. For more info for any other race dates please contact joann at park lane hobbies 219 322 1123 ty. Have a nice day.

Mittens


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

That's too bad I was looking forward to the race!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at hobbie shop*

Ok guys the next race at park lane will be on friday sept 30 th at 7 pm skinny tjet / wide tire tjet/ afx /if time srt/lifelikes/tyco these 3 cars will be ran together ty and on fri oct 14 the afx race has a change to it on this night afx bodies are 1970 stockcar bodies only chevelle / mercury stocker /thunderbird bodys/chargers/roadrunner / afx matadors both types bodys/daytonas and dodge magnums any one of these bodys only.ty have a nice day


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool ! I like the 70s stockers


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

bump bump


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Darrell, you forgot the Dodge Magnum....


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

Hey guys its fri its race night at park lane at 7 pm hope 2 see u all there


----------

